# firewall - msn connected?



## shishir (Feb 28, 2006)

Please please guys i really need help!!

I recently bought a wireless adsl modem Netgear DG834PN and before than i had AOL Broadband.

The problem is MSN was working then but since i downloaded these things MSN wont open in both the main computer and laptop. My mates told me it had to do with firewall settings but ive tried lots of different options i really don't know what to do. It comes up with this error 80048220. It even says it could be because of a firewall but then why would it block me from going on to the sites listed below?

Please can someone help me out? Alao it doesn't let me go to any MSN sites including its homepage and i cant access Hotmail.com. And Yahoo agmes and other random sites.

THANKS!


----------



## shishir (Feb 28, 2006)

anyone please?


----------



## shishir (Feb 28, 2006)

Could it have anything to do with the way i set it up? shud i just use the router and leave d aol modem or use both....i rly dont know wot to do... :-(


----------



## shishir (Feb 28, 2006)

If it helps any i can access all those sites on AOL software i can even download msn of it bt i still gt d same problem it wont let me sing in to msn. ive even disabled d firewall and it still wont work!! plese help me could it have been something ive ENABLED? 


PLZ PLZ PLZ

thnx


----------



## yosh (Mar 14, 2006)

It's nothing to do with your firewall, so you can leave that alone.

I have the same problem, and I've been looking for a way to fix it for months now. I should just give AOL a call and tell them, but they're a bunch of idiots themselves. It seems to be a common occurance with AOL Broadband and a 3rd party router (i.e. when you use something other than the piece of crap usb modem they provide).

There really is no problem with our computers, as I've checked the host file and countless router settings. This is just AOL's problem.

AOL doesn't support many routers. 
I can (sort of) understand if they don't want to support Netgear/Linksys/D-Link routers but I find it hard to imagine they don't support a BT wireless router (which I have).. whatever, we'll just have to either wait until they support them, or look for a router they do support.

Anyway, good luck, mate.


----------



## yosh (Mar 14, 2006)

btw, forgot to say, the main way to fix this is to set your MTU setting to 1400. You'll have to go into the router settings.. this works especially if you're using a dlink or netgear router.


----------



## yosh (Mar 14, 2006)

Oh ****, mate, I got it working.. Seems I was right about the MTU crap.

Here's what I did.. pretty sure it'll work:

1. http://www.dslreports.com/drtcp
Go there and download the latest drTCP

2. Open it

3. At the bottom part of the application, under Adapter settings.. choose whichever adapter says something about wireless.. or any kind of connection.. and change the MTU setting next to them to 1400. Restart the internet connection and it should work.


----------

